

Show HN: Facebook / social media as a CMS - buu700
https://github.com/buu700/Site#readme

======
sjs382
Wait... WordPress would "constrain the front end design" and is too
complicated but this somehow solves that?

~~~
buu700
Ignore the first part; for some reason I thought that WordPress could only be
themed with CSS, but the templating system looks pretty good.

Regarding the last, I don't think anyone would argue that Facebook doesn't
rock as a CMS for a non-technical heavy Facebook user. It's fast, it's easy,
it works, you can use it from any computer or smartphone, and there is
literally zero learning curve.

